# Honey Baked Pheasant ---- Excellent!!



## T3wrath (Oct 12, 2008)

Just tonight I tried a recipe I found online. I believe it is on this site as well. It is called "Honey Baked Pheasant." I highly recommend it to everyone that likes a sweeter tasting dish. It was very good and very easy to make. In addition to the pheasant, I served it over white rice.

Post back if you liked this dish as well or any variations to this dish.

Here's the recipe I used: Thank you to the recipe originator. Very good eatin'!!!!!!!

Honey Baked Pheasant
Serves: 4

- Legs and breast of 1 pheasant, skinned
- 1/2 cup flour
- 1/2 cup chopped parsley
- 2 cups honey
- 1 cup butter
- salt and pepper to taste

1. Fillet breast and bone the thighs. Cut into approx. same thickness pieces. 
2. Season the flour with salt and pepper and dredge the pheasant. 
3. Dust pheasant pieces with onion powder. 
4. Melt 3/4 cup butter in skillet over medium heat. 
5. Brown pheasant pieces and place in a lightly oiled 9x13 glass casserole. 
6. Sprinkle with parsley. 
7. Add honey and 1/4 cup butter to the skillet. Mix well until butter is melted, then pour over the pheasant (should come about halfway up on the pheasant pieces). 
8. Seal the baking dish with aluminum foil and bake 30 minutes at 325 degrees.


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

Hmmmmmm..... u are making me drooling!! Gotta make that tomorrow......BOY that sound so good. I am not sweet lover but love honey!! Okay thanks i gotta try it out tomorrow!!!


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

YUMMY!! We just had that for lunch and its awesome!! So moisture and tender. We like it. We will plan on having it again next time. But we want to try something to add to it such as garlic and etc. It's how we do, play around to the next level. But boy it's good!! Here is the picture of the Honey Pheasants!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

OK
The picture is going to make me try it.


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

HEHE!! It does look good but taste even more awesome!! Definitly has to try it!!!


----------



## T3wrath (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm going to have to make it again after seing that picture.


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

LOL SORRY!! I guess I am making everybody hungry. I hope nobody is trying to eat the Monitor!!!!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

A good recipe. The honey/sauce is really good spooned over some baked squash.


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

Definitly, I have to agree with you. We love squash. It doesnt matter how it s being made brown sugar/ butter over it , honey sauce over it, however!! Its alway good!!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

We're trying this one tonight. I'm looking forward to it. :beer:


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Instead of parsley, Dice up 2 lemons and put them in the honey before you pour it on the pheasant. Also, sprinkle a little garlic salt over the whole thing before it goes in the oven. I tried it this way and loved it. Also, if anyone around you wont eat game bird, do chicken thighs the same way and you have a grand meal.


----------

